# Seeking opinions on the Sno-Thro Cab Kit



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

There are many times when the wind is howling and blowing snow/ice back into my face while snowblowing. I like the idea of the cab, but honestly, I just don't see very many people using them. Are they worth it? Does the plastic get covered in snow making it impossible to see out of? Can it be taken off/reinstalled easily and quickly? Does the headlight get blocked? Any and all opinions appreciated.

I've got a Pro 28, btw. Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are blowing snow and what you are blowing is coming back in your face, than just crank/turn the chute away from you, or come at it from the opposite direction.

I have never, ever seen anyone use one of those plastic/vinyl cab attachments. I would think they would be a pain in the ass …. jmho

If it is a blizzard out, your not going to avoid that in any fashion, just wait till it stops.

And always wear the proper gear. I choose the full insulated helmet liner with collar, one that has the removable mouth chin guard. put a nice warm hat over that, and you can blow in sub zero weather, no problem. That's what we wore on the railroad.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I have one and wouldn’t be without it. It does not accumulate blowback nor impede vision. It also helps break the wind even when it’s coming from behind, which is open (because it is an obstacle that creates a partial block that the wind must go around). It’s like standing in the corner of a bus shelter in the wind. If anything it improves vision, and it also creates shelter when it’s still snowing/sleeting. 
The ONLY negative is that the added #5-7 pounds or so of cab weight (which isn’t much) might make the front end a bit lighter. This isn’t an issue with tracked machines (they don’t tend to climb packed snow as much as wheeled units) but if you have wheels I would recommend a #10-15 pound weight be added to the front of the bucket if you mount a cab. It’s just a question of geometry for each individual machine.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Great information, thank you.

Any feedback on ease of removal/reinstall? The place I store my machine has low clearance and I am fairly sure I would have to take it off each time I use it.



SnowG said:


> I have one and wouldn’t be without it. It does not accumulate blowback nor impede vision. It also helps break the wind even when it’s coming from behind, which is open (because it is an obstacle that creates a partial block that the wind must go around). It’s like standing in the corner of a bus shelter in the wind. If anything it improves vision, and it also creates shelter when it’s still snowing/sleeting.
> The ONLY negative is that the added #5-7 pounds or so of cab weight (which isn’t much) might make the front end a bit lighter. This isn’t an issue with tracked machines (they don’t tend to climb packed snow as much as wheeled units) but if you have wheels I would recommend a #10-15 pound weight be added to the front of the bucket if you mount a cab. It’s just a question of geometry for each individual machine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> Great information, thank you.
> 
> Any feedback on ease of removal/reinstall? The place I store my machine has low clearance and I am fairly sure I would have to take it off each time I use it.


*This is the one thing I was going to comment on. Make dang sure you have adequate overhead clearance through whatever door you may be going through. *I see these advertised many times on sites such as Craigslist, Kijiji, Etc. I can almost bet they're selling them for this reason.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's one... 

https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/d/gettysburg-snow-thrower-cab/7005660625.html


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

“Used once.” Why, because it’s a PITA and he’d rather go without?? That’s why I’m asking for opinions. 😉



micah68kj said:


> Here's one...
> 
> https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/d/gettysburg-snow-thrower-cab/7005660625.html


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Quick removal and reattachment is not practical with my Honda snow cab. I used to have another brand with my prior snowblower that also wasn’t easy to take off and on. Other brands might be different. 

You should probably pass on this if you plan to take it off and on.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> “Used once.” Why, because it’s a PITA and he’d rather go without?? That’s why I’m asking for opinions. 😉


If it fits right and there aren’t any overhead height issues they are an asset, not. PITA.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Or do like a lot of people do and wear a full faced crash helmet with the face shield down, but use some fog free treatment on the shield so you can see out of it. It actually works to keep all the snow out of your face being protected with the helmet, and keeps the head and face warmer.


----------



## jimerb (Nov 16, 2019)

I thought it was a bit too steep and then I bumped into this in home depot. Two brand new ones sitting there never opened.
:wink2:

I had to pick one up. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## infiniti30 (Jan 22, 2017)

For $40 I would definitely try it. I spent $20 on some goggles and a balaclava.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Why are they clearing them out ...... 😊. Exactly


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I've often thought about getting one because it can get pretty breezy here. Unfortunately, I don't have the headroom for storage. Oneacer is correct - dress appropriately and you'll be OK. I use a watch cap, heavy scarf and a set of navy issue "Mickey Mouse Ears" from my days at sea and that works very well. Embarrassing my wife and kids is an added bonus!


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, that looks like it was in June. They’re back to $159 now. I’ll give you $50 for yours. 😉




jimerb said:


> I thought it was a bit too steep and then I bumped into this in home depot. Two brand new ones sitting there never opened.
> :wink2:
> 
> I had to pick one up. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## jimerb (Nov 16, 2019)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> Well, that looks like it was in June. They’re back to $159 now. I’ll give you $50 for yours. 😉



It was only discounted in one home depot by me. I read that you can take it off and on with just two bolts so I intend to keep it my garage attic assembled until a bad storm comes through.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

If it's that cold or windy I wear
https://www.turtlefur.com/products/switchback-maskot-balaclava


Got nice thick fleece around the neck area and I'll wear a hat over the top as the head part is thinner as it's meant to go under a helmet.



https://www.wigwam.com/products/p-thermax-cap-ii.aspx?productid=2352


I will tell you that this Wigwam hat is hands down the BEST winter hat I've worn, I wore it all the time when I worked up in Fairbanks AK at a snowmobile dealer and was outside for the better part of the day everyday in the winter. It's sort of thin (not bulky) and stops the wind very very well and it's warm. Bonus is you lay it flat and fold the top down towards the bottom edge and then fold it in half lengthwise and it stores snugly in your jacket pocket.


When we were in Northern ND I would wear a pair of tinted ski/snowboard goggles as it's a rare day when the wind isn't blowing and sometimes you must fight it to put the snow in the best place. I'd often look like a snowman with blowback but this was the best combo to keep me warm.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

There was a snow cab included with the used Husqvarna snowblower I purchased 5 years ago, the guy threw it in as a freebie. I loaded it into my car and unloaded it into my shed with every intention of putting it together and putting it to good use. 

5 years later....it's still sitting in my shed in the same spot I left it. 

Like others have said, I don't see the need as long you change the chute positioning and wear the proper gear. I love my balaclava.


----------



## jimerb (Nov 16, 2019)

notabiker said:


> If it's that cold or windy I wear
> https://www.turtlefur.com/products/switchback-maskot-balaclava
> 
> 
> ...



just added the hat to my basket in amazon. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

